# Lakemaster/Navionics?



## StratosCaster (Apr 21, 2014)

I have the Indiana/Ohio Lakemaster chip and it doesn't show depth contour lines for West Branch. Does anyone know if Navionics Premium does?

Thanks, Jim


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

I just looked it up. It includes Michael J. Kirwan Reservoir (West Branch) in HD.


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

If you ever have any questions on the coverage of navionics or what a lake looks like you can go to navionics.com and click on the web app and view any lake and all the data available for that particular lake before you go to the store and purchase the chips.


----------



## StratosCaster (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks Guy's!


----------



## KirtH (Apr 13, 2012)

When you go to the Navionics Web App, be sure to click on the Sonar icon on the lower left corner for the High Def and detail SonarCharts view available on the Nav+. Just a reminder you can log sonar and improve the area maps


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I looked at the Navionics webcite to possibly get a card and checked out indian lake. I don't know where they get their info but a lot of areas were off by 1-2fow shallower and deeper.


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

TomC said:


> I looked at the Navionics webcite to possibly get a card and checked out indian lake. I don't know where they get their info but a lot of areas were off by 1-2fow shallower and deeper.


Yes your right. The contour lines are usually off by a couple feet. But it usually gives you a good idea how the bottom looks. Type of boat and water levels are a factor too.


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

If you are fishing set your sonar unit to record and upload the sonarlogs into the system and the server will fix those contour lines. And everytime you upload logs it will get more and more accurate.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2014)

Navionics platinum does. Down to the 1 foot if you want. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

